# Child with Erb's Palsy



## justice31 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anybody here, delivered in UAE and your child was diagnosed with Erb's Palsy?


----------



## Haniya2008 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi, my daughter Haniya was born in 2008 with OBPI (Obstetric Brachial Plexus Injury) on her right arm because of neglegence in one of the known hospital in Ajman, UAE.

We are doing physio since she born but her condition is not good, for more treatment we had met with so many neurologist and orthopaedic doctors but until now she didn't get the proper medical treatment.

If someone knows what should we do please let us know, please also give us legal advice how can she get justice for this negligence?

Sincerely


----------

